# Бутик Интеллектуальной Собственности  БИС IN-KU > Сценарии, блоки для любого праздника от креативных  авторов -ведущих  форума IN-KU > От Елены Уралочки >  ХИТ в ХИТЕ.  Всегда модно!

## Уралочка

*ХИТ В ХИТЕ.* 

*Очередная порция студиек. 
продолжение "Бабушки зажигай", "Песенного перепоя", "Киношных песен"

Удивите повторные компании ещё одним эксклюзивом:* :Grin: : :Grin:  :Grin: 

В комплект входят студийные записи и видео с мк.

*Стоимость 1000р. 

карта сбербанка 4817 7601 2567 6290*

----------

Владислав Рыбчинский (31.08.2020)

----------


## Зосик

Добрый вечер! Надо брать! А что такое киношные песни? Тоже хочется!!!

----------


## Уралочка

> Добрый вечер! Надо брать! А что такое киношные песни? Тоже хочется!!!


. Предлагаю преобречти пока киношные песни.  Зайдите в темку «Чумовая кинорубка» и вам все станет ясно

----------

Зосик (23.01.2019)

----------


## Владислав Рыбчинский

Спасибо, очень интересно!

----------

